# Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)



## Schalker04 (29. April 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin nächste Woche kurz in Rhede (Ems) da dachte ich mir das eine schöne Kutterausfahrt zum Angeln schon ne geile Sache währ.

Wo in der Nähe fahren noch Angelkutter raus (gern auch Holland) ?

Bitte helft einem armen Binenfischer der mal auf See will.

MFG

Manu


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Moin

bin selber zwar noch nicht raus gefahren weiß aber das in greetsiel etliche rausfahren
schau mal hier http://ostfriesland-angler-board.de  oder hier im board unter der kutterliste

gruß dirk


----------



## Schalker04 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Danke, das währ ganz gut die 80 km könnt ich fahr !


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Moin

soweit ich weiß fahren auch welche ab norddeich ab emden glaube ich nicht aber auch die kanäle hier in ostfriesland sind immer für aal gut und ab 1.5. auch für zander

gruß dirk


----------



## Schalker04 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Nee, wollt schon gern mit dem Kutter raus ! Welches Norddeich meinste den ?

Viele Grüße

Manu


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

In NL kannst Du von Den Helder oder Lauwersoog mit Kutter fahren 

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

hast Du ca. 170 / 180 km bis Kutter
gruß


----------



## Schalker04 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Also in Greetsiel fährt garkeiner mehr !


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

moin

sei nicht gleich sauer


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Moin

norddeich an der nordsee und dornumersiel fahren auf fälle kutter raus wer sagt denn das in greetsiel keine mehr fahren greetsiel ist sehr schönes dorf altes fischerdorf die haben unter anderem die größte krabbenkutter flotte der nordsee

gruß dirk


----------



## goeddoek (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*



Schalker04 schrieb:


> Nee, wollt schon gern mit dem Kutter raus ! Welches Norddeich meinste den ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Manu





Das in Ostfriesland - von Rhede nach Dithmarschen ist dann doch ein bisschen weit 


Hier etwas Norddeich > http://www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de/hochseeangeln.htm

Rosenboom ist eigentlich immer 'ne gute Adresse für Touren.


----------



## Schalker04 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Bin ja net Sauer, war ja en gutgemeinter Tip. Ich hab bei dem Tourismusbüro angerufen und die ham gemeint, das da kein Angelkutter mehr fährt.

Bis Norddeich is das echt ganz schön weit !


----------



## goeddoek (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*



Schalker04 schrieb:


> Bin ja net Sauer, war ja en gutgemeinter Tip. Ich hab bei dem Tourismusbüro angerufen und die ham gemeint, das da kein Angelkutter mehr fährt.


 
Die Info stimmt - seit letztem Jahr fährt kein Angelkutter mehr von Greetsiel. Als Ort zum Bummeln und erholen aber allemal empfehlenswert.

Für die Fernsehfans: Teile der Pater Braun Filme mit Otfried Fischer
wurden in Greetsiel gedreht.




Schalker04 schrieb:


> Bis Norddeich is das echt ganz schön weit !




Falls Du Google Maps bemüht hast - Du meinst das Rhede bei Papenburg, oder ?

Von Papenburg nach Norddeich Mole fährst Du bummelig eineinhalb Stunden. Google nimmt das Rhede bei Bocholt |bigeyes


----------



## Berend90 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*

Hallo 
Ich bin hier neu 
Und ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Angler
Fisch ist mein leben ich Bin nämlich Fischhändler 

Und ich gehe unheimlich gerne angeln 


Und wollte mal an einer Angeltour teilnehmen
Kann mir jemand helfen und Vllt sagen ob ein Kutter
Von Emden oder von Norddeich Rausfährt .?

MfG Schulz


----------



## thomas19 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Angelkutter gesucht (bei Emden)*



Berend90 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin hier neu
> Und ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Angler
> Fisch ist mein leben ich Bin nämlich Fischhändler
> ...



Moin! die nächstbeste Adresse zum Nordseeangeln in Ostfriesland ist die FK Möwe in Bensersiel. Einfach FK Möwe in die Suchmaschine von Google eingeben, auf Suche klicken u. schon hast Du die Tel. von dem Kutter. Die fahren auf Kabeljau u. Makrele nach eigenen Angaben. Heinz Steffens ist der Kapitän. Ansonsten haben die Zeitschriften Blinker u. Angelwoche Kutterlisten auf ihrer Internetseite.
mfG
thomas19


----------

